# After 40 years of hunting I am done



## brownitisdown (Oct 27, 2019)

Lonestar tick bite has stop me from eating beef deer and bear and hog meat  down to chicken turkey and fish


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 27, 2019)

brownitisdown said:


> Lonestar tick bite has stop me from eating beef deer and bear and hog meat  down to chicken turkey and fish


Man that's terrible! I hate to hear that!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 28, 2019)

I wish you well. I can honestly say that if there is one thing in the woods that I'm afraid of, it's a bite from a lone star and developing a red meat allergy.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 28, 2019)

Dang!


----------



## Horns (Oct 28, 2019)

I’ve read stories where the reaction from the tick has lessened as time goes by. Hope that the affects ease up on you


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2019)

Sorry to hear that. I truly hope you recover enough to at least enjoy some bird hunting.


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 28, 2019)

I tested positive for alpha gal last December. It sucks.  I get asthma like symptoms from mammal meat and dairy.  I still hunt since my wife and family love venison. I just completed a procedure this weekend called SAAT (Solimans Auricular Acupuncture Treatment) where a tiny acupuncture needle is placed in your ear and stays in place for 3 weeks. I will be slowly reintroducing meat and hoping for remission.  Many people are seeing good success with this treatment.  Check out Facebook group Alpha Gal Remission if interested in reading peoples stories.  The lady I saw is in Smyrna. She flew to Maryland to study the procedure from the fellow who originated it. Dr Nader Soliman. She is Cari Cater at Tree of Life Healing Center.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2019)

Why would this make you stop hunting completely?


----------



## 175rltw (Oct 29, 2019)

Why kill it if you aren’t going to eat it? Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 29, 2019)

I know this doesn't make it go away, but just remember that fishing is fun.


----------



## baddave (Oct 29, 2019)

may i ask , what are the symptoms? you get sick after eating red meat?


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 29, 2019)

This is what I look like after eating pork that was in waiting room of the ER deer and bear and beef is almost as bad you and yes I am not killing something I can't eat in my mind that is wrong


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 29, 2019)

And the itching is the worst you ever had


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 29, 2019)

baddave said:


> may i ask , what are the symptoms? you get sick after eating red meat?




Depends on the person. Can range from just hives and itching to full blown anaphylaxis, BP drop and hope you get to an ER.  Symptoms most often begin 2 to 6 hours after ingesting mammal meat. It's not just "red" meat.  Most all mammal meat except people and certain primates contain galactose alpha 1, 3 galactose which is a carbohydrate or sugar which causes the reaction. This is different from meat allergies where the person is allergic to the protein. My throat closes up. I never got hives from eating meat which I stopped doing after the positive test.  I did get hives where blood got on my arms from butchering deer and it caused a burning sensation pretty much immediately.


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 29, 2019)

Brownitsdown, an epi pen is a good thing to keep handy with this.  Benedryl can relieve the symptoms, does for me. Some folks react to the gelatin in the capsules and recommend unisom sleep melts instead, same active ingredient. Hate to see anybody with this stuff. . Dr Scott Commins at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill is probably the leading authority on this condition. Most other drs and even allergists seem very uninformed about this condition.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 29, 2019)

Is small game an option for you ? Even if you don't eat it, it's a blast treeing ( not killing) squirrels and coons. Might be an option for you. Or hook up with some guys who run beagles. I'd have to hunt something.


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 29, 2019)

Also, watch out for carrageenan a common food additive which is used as a thickening agent. On a molecular level it closely resembles alpha gal and can cause reactions.  Heritage Farms raw chicken is an example.
*Ingredients*
CHICKEN WINGS CONTAINS UP TO 15% CHICKEN BROTH, CARRAGEENAN, SALT


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Is small game an option for you ? Even if you don't eat it, it's a blast treeing ( not killing) squirrels and coons. Might be an option for you. Or hook up with some guys who run beagles. I'd have to hunt something.



I was thinking the same thing.  Predator hunting and coon hunting can be a blast, as well as bird hunting.  I would take a North Dakota pheasant hunt over a lot of deer hunts in a flash.  Duck hunting can be a lot of fun as well. No reason to give up something you enjoy doing, just change your goals for success and have some fun out there.  A bad day in the woods beats a good day sitting around the house!!  You could also be a mentor to someone and take them out in the woods on a deer hunt and enjoy the success's they have in the stand with you.  Lots to do!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2019)

175rltw said:


> Why kill it if you aren’t going to eat it? Sounds reasonable to me.


somebody else cant eat it?

half the deer ive killed somebody else ate


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 30, 2019)

You may have a few more options to ponder.
Do the processors in your area have a " hunters for the hungry" program ?
Our local processor will let you drop off a deer and donate it for heart patients for free. 
Also myself and other people donate several deer a year to our churches food pantry for people who have fell on tuff times.
I wouldn't punt just yet.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 30, 2019)

A Friend of my deals with this as well.  I can’t help you with the decision to hunt or not, and I am not sure what I would decide if I were in your shoes.  As a beef alternative my buddy orders Imu by the case from somewhere.  He says it’s the closest to beef of any meat he has tried. It’s not a Ribeye, but it’s not bad either.


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 30, 2019)

jbogg said:


> A Friend of my deals with this as well.  I can’t help you with the decision to hunt or not, and I am not sure what I would decide if I were in your shoes.  As a beef alternative my buddy orders Imu by the case from somewhere.  He says it’s the closest to beef of any meat he has tried. It’s not a Ribeye, but it’s not bad either.




Here's the one I know of.  Haven't tried it myself yet.
https://amaroohills.com


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Oct 30, 2019)

I dont usually post on this forum but Ive had this for over fifteen years and figured Id throw in.  Over time my allergy has gotten worse.  I no longer eat dairy or gelatin.  Actually, just the other day I ate a mislabeled sandwhich that turned out to be pork and went into full blown anaphylaxis.  I do still hunt.  It’s not something I could ever stop but now my wife, brother, friends, and family eat my kills.  It has made going traditional archery only a very easy decision to make.  It’s really the only way I want to hunt anyway but it limits my killing by default.  

Something else you should know is that alpha gal allergy sufferers develop arterial plaque 30 percent more than those who can eat meat.  Im sure it has to do with the inflammatory nature of eating trace amounts of this stuff all the time.  And there is hope.  Im not a believer in accupuncture as a treatment but doctors are perfecting using CRISPR technology to turn off Allergies by way of your genes.  This has been done successfully in animal trials and will likely be ten years out from human markets but it is for sure.  

Emu is a good substitute and you will not deal with better people than those at amaroo hill farms.  

Good luck with it.  It sucks horribly.  I can never believe when I see people still not using permanone religiously but whatever.  Lots of them will learn the hard way.  Never had any luck whatsoever with the whole vinegar drinking trick either.  I suspect that may work for some people that bugs barely like anyway but it doesnt do jack for me


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 30, 2019)

I made a appointment with a doctor in VA beach today that said he has a 80 present rate of fixing Lonestar tick bite but got to wait till January 18 to see him I hope it works


----------



## twtabb (Oct 30, 2019)

I got bit in the house. Took forever to heal but no side effects. Got them off pretty quick


----------



## Juan De (Oct 30, 2019)

I personally know someone in the same boat as you, and he is now able to eat pork, but beef is still out of the question.  I can understand your pain. Was diagnosed with Lyme about 18 months ago. Went through several meds and most of the symptoms are gone now except for having high blood pressure because of it. Was a long agonizing battle. Hang in there man.


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 30, 2019)

Due to the extreme reaction you are having, it is probably also unsafe for you to process an animal too?  Maybe you could do dove, quail and grouse hunting instead with a dog buddy?


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 31, 2019)

brownitisdown said:


> I made a appointment with a doctor in VA beach today that said he has a 80 present rate of fixing Lonestar tick bite but got to wait till January 18 to see him I hope it works



If that's Dr Leibel  in VAB he trained under Dr Soliman in MD, where the lady from Smyna I mentioned went for training. I'd preferred to see him too, due to more experience, but figured I'd knock the needle out the first week and have to go back.   I just had my first piece of bacon in nearly a year. Will be my first test of this procedure other than butter and cheese.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2019)

Of all the dangers in the outdoors, this is the only one that truly terrifies me.


----------



## lampern (Oct 31, 2019)

Powassan virus is another tick virus to look out for except its mostly fatal.

Killed a former US Senator from NC the other day.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Oct 31, 2019)

Interested to hear if the bacon eating went okay or anaphylaxis?


----------



## brdyhll (Nov 3, 2019)

A farmer I lease from got bit by a tick and couldnt eat meat. He went to an acupuncture doctor who stuck a needle in his ear (Sounded crazy to me) in a certain spot and left it for a day or so.  He pulled it out the next day with help from his wife and can now eat red meat again. Idk if this will help you or not but it’s worth a try I’d bet.


----------



## ninjaneer (Nov 4, 2019)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Interested to hear if the bacon eating went okay or anaphylaxis?



I had half a bacon egg biscuit that morning.  No issue.  At lunch that day, I decided to have a little beef.  No having time to cook, went to Wendy's and had a Dave's single with cheese. Was gonna eat only half but decided how much beef could really be in this plus it tasted good after nearly a year so I had the whole thing.  Stomach hurt a bit about an hour later but it passed and no issues with my throat/lungs.  This weekend I had a bite of pork roast an ate a piece of steak with so reaction.


----------



## ninjaneer (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm taking it slow and keeping epi pen and benedryl handy but so far it seems to doing the trick.  Venison will be the next test. I would recommend anyone with this to have the SAAT procedure. It is not conventional acupuncture. There is muscle testing involved which identifies the exact location for the needle placement, which stays in the ear for 3 weeks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2019)

ninjaneer said:


> I'm taking it slow and keeping epi pen and benedryl handy but so far it seems to doing the trick.  Venison will be the next test. I would recommend anyone with this to have the SAAT procedure. It is not conventional acupuncture. There is muscle testing involved which identifies the exact location for the needle placement, which stays in the ear for 3 weeks.


Good to hear that it's maybe getting better.


----------



## Triple C (Nov 4, 2019)

ninjaneer - Just now reading this thread and man do I feel for you.  I had a buddy down to the farm 2 years ago that got bit by a tick and came down with this allergy.  It bout killed him before he found out what he had. I had never heard of this before his case.  Since then, I've learned more and more people are getting this after a lonestar tick bite.

We all need to take the proper precaution during warmer months. This stuff is bad!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 4, 2019)

ninjaneer said:


> I'm taking it slow and keeping epi pen and benedryl handy but so far it seems to doing the trick.  Venison will be the next test. I would recommend anyone with this to have the SAAT procedure. It is not conventional acupuncture. There is muscle testing involved which identifies the exact location for the needle placement, which stays in the ear for 3 weeks.



I appreciate the info.  I had to make a facebook account to join the group you mentioned and I talked to a doc today who does the procedure. Scheduling mine for the next few weeks


----------



## plumber_1969 (Nov 20, 2019)

Years ago (early 80's), my cousin in Louisiana about died from Lyme disease. Took the doctors about a year to full recognize what was happening to him. That is some scary stuff!


----------



## brownitisdown (Nov 29, 2019)

The turkey was good but I really miss the ham


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Dec 6, 2019)

Man I'm so sorry to see this. I'm not sure what I'd do if it were me but I bet I wouldn't give up hunting. Lots of folks in  my family eat from my harvest. I guess they'd get it all but I'd be out there


----------



## 280 Man (Jan 12, 2020)

I agree with several others, I wouldn't quit hunting. I would find somebody or some organization to give the meat to!!!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jan 25, 2020)

I got the needles put in on tuesday. From what I gathered from the accupuncturist and from extensive research, it is rare for this not to work for any allergy.


----------



## twtabb (Jan 26, 2020)

Good luck. Keep us updated. I feel like ticks and other insects are only going to get worst. I worry about this for my kids also.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 31, 2020)

Well after 2 weeks got 1 More week to go before I start trying to eat red meat I got a great feeling that it will be 100 percent that I will be able to eat what I want but will have to wait and see


----------



## Milkman (Jan 31, 2020)

brownitisdown said:


> Well after 2 weeks got 1 More week to go before I start trying to eat red meat I got a great feeling that it will be 100 percent that I will be able to eat what I want but will have to wait and see


hoping for good results ?


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 6, 2020)

Needle out time to see what happens


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Feb 7, 2020)

Well?


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 7, 2020)

Didn't work for me I am in er getting taking care of


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Feb 7, 2020)

Im not sure what you did but Dr Soliman has recommendations for reintroducing meat. They are to eat a grain of rice sized piece of meat. Wait two days and if no reaction, double the size of meat. And so on and so forth. It takes many months to get to a full sized meal. 
please explain what you did


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 7, 2020)

Eat small hamburger


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Feb 7, 2020)

Who did your SAAT?


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 7, 2020)

Liebell


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Feb 13, 2020)

Got needles out monday. Ate a pea sized amount of steak last night with no reaction. I will continue with that amount daily or every other day for a month or so and then slowly increase quantity over the course of a few months. After studying this SAAT technique for the last few months and watching hundreds of people go through it, the vast majority of success stories were on those people who took it VERY slowly. 

Nearly everyone who goes about jumping back in with both feet ends up in the ER.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2020)

brownitisdown said:


> Didn't work for me I am in er getting taking care of



Dang.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2020)

Ate a slightly larger bite of steak last night.  No reaction


----------



## Big7 (Feb 14, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Of all the dangers in the outdoors, this is the only one that truly terrifies me.


I ain't never even heard of it. Can someone please post pics of the spider and the region they are found in?

I've been through enough stuff as it is. Sure don't want to catch anything harmful at this point in my life.

I sure am greatful to the OP and others in the thread for making me aware of this.

Y'all done got me spooked on this one. I don't spook easy. Info and pics MUCH APPRECIATED !!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 14, 2020)

Big7 said:


> I ain't never even heard of it. Can someone please post pics of the spider and the region they are found in?
> 
> I've been through enough stuff as it is. Sure don't want to catch anything harmful at this point in my life.
> 
> ...


It's not a spider, it's the Lone Star tick, a little brown tick with a white spot on its back. They are found in pretty much every state from the Atlantic to the eastern Great Plains. They are common in some areas, and rare in others. I know that central TN is infested with them.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2020)

Chiggers can instigate this as well. Thank you to those talking about SAAT treatment. This syndrome is life threatening.  Lots of people with it cannot even smell the fumes of meat cooking, pet a dog, wear wool, etc.  

Ive had it for 16 years and truly cannot believe that something so innocuous as a little needle in my ear might have ended it for me.  The medical community is very anti accupuncture but this works. And it is THE ONLY thing that works


----------



## oldguy (Feb 14, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Chiggers can instigate this as well. Thank you to those talking about SAAT treatment. This syndrome is life threatening.  Lots of people with it cannot even smell the fumes of meat cooking, pet a dog, wear wool, etc.
> 
> Ive had it for 16 years and truly cannot believe that something so innocuous as a little needle in my ear might have ended it for me.  The medical community is very anti accupuncture but this works. And it is THE ONLY thing that works


The med community can't make no $$$$ without selling drugs!


----------



## chase870 (Feb 16, 2020)

I almost died from Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever couple of years ago. A small percentage of people don't break out in spots and I'm in that group. My Doctor has some experience with it, was reading over the blood work, stopped, looked me dead in the eye and asked if I hade a tick on me or had been bite within the last few days. It took a long time to get over it


----------



## oldguy (Feb 17, 2020)

chase870 said:


> I almost died from Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever couple of years ago. A small percentage of people don't break out in spots and I'm in that group. My Doctor has some experience with it, was reading over the blood work, stopped, looked me dead in the eye and asked if I hade a tick on me or had been bite within the last few days. It took a long time to get over it


Dang! Glad you OK.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 17, 2020)

175rltw said:


> Why kill it if you aren’t going to eat it? Sounds reasonable to me.



So the OP should stop hunting because he cannot eat the deer meat?

What about family, friends, etc?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 17, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> So the OP should stop hunting because he cannot eat the deer meat?
> 
> What about family, friends, etc?



Agree on sharing the meat. There is also this statewide program that helps needy families. 

http://www.gwf.org/ghfth/


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 17, 2020)

Knee jerk reaction. There is still joy in hunting even if you can't enjoy your spoils...


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Feb 18, 2020)

oldguy said:


> The med community can't make no $$$$ without selling drugs!



I’ve been reading and keeping up with this thread as I find it very interesting and informative. However, I hope comments like this one do not dissuade folks from going to see their physician if they are having symptoms of concern. Yes, physicians do prescribe medications. But, don’t assume all physicians just want to prescribe meds to make money any more than the other doctors mentioned just want to do needling to make money. 

Rather, expect to get what you go for. Otherwise that’s like saying “I don’t go to Chick-fil-A cause all they want to sell me is chicken!”


----------



## Raylander (Feb 18, 2020)

I keep the ticks I get off my person. I label the date, where they came from, and the location I removed them from. I’m not a DR, but I’ve heard it can be easier to test the tick for disease/infection than to test us. I dunno, it can’t hurt to have the specimen should the need arise.


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 18, 2020)

worleyburd86 said:


> I keep the ticks I get off my person. I label the date, where they came from, and the location I removed them from. I’m not a DR, but I’ve heard it can be easier to test the tick for disease/infection than to test us. I dunno, it can’t hurt to have the specimen should the need arise.


that is a briliant idea


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Feb 22, 2020)

I ate venison last night for the first time in 16 years without going into anaphylactic shock


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I ate venison last night for the first time in 16 years without going into anaphylactic shock



Congrats ???


----------



## gregg (Feb 22, 2020)

Very interesting thread, I have had Alpha Gal for approximately 20 years, just don't eat mammal meat. The acupuncture option seems interesting and legit for some, will look into that for sure.


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 27, 2020)

It been 12 year's seen I been bite


----------



## cddogfan1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I ate venison last night for the first time in 16 years without going into anaphylactic shock


How much did you eat that is great.  I have a buddy that has Alpha.  I need to tell your story to.


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 26, 2020)

Just caught a lonestar tick crawling up my calf after spending the morning at camp.  Didn't even go in the woods so spraying didn't cross my mind.  Thank God I caught the thing before it latched on!


----------

